# Vintage-y flex nibs?



## Loydb (May 7, 2019)

Are there any sources for good flex nibs other than buying vintage stock? I can find every nib style I want except for that one 

Thanks!


----------



## Curly (May 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Beaufort Ink carry Bock Titanium Semi-Flex nibs if that helps.

Disclaimer. My wife Marla makes pen blanks for Beaufort Ink.


----------



## More4dan (May 7, 2019)

There are some low cost pens that come with a Flex nib you might be able to rob the nib or section from. Noodler has one with a cool piston filling mechanism (the Ahab) I’ve been wanting to adapt to a custom pen. 

(Edit). The Goulet Pen Co. has the Stainless Steel Noodler Flex nib for sale for $6, #6 size. 

https://www.gouletpens.com/products/noodlers-ahab-konrad-steel-nib-flex

Danny

Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bmachin (May 7, 2019)

Indy-Pen-Dance modifies JOWO #6 nib units to full flex. Check out their website. I believe the price is in the neighborhood of 250 bucks. 

Great and talented people. 

Bill


----------



## Loydb (May 7, 2019)

Thank y'all. I used to make rollerball and pencil sets as a hobbyist several decades ago, and wanted to get back into turning and do some fountain pens.


----------



## Bubba57 (May 7, 2019)

*Fountain Pen Revolution*

https://fprevolutionusa.com/collections/fpr-nibs


----------



## peytonstreet (Sep 4, 2019)

Flexible Nib Factory in Texas are starting to produce some interesting nibs. We have ordered some.









						Flexible Nib Factory LLC
					

Custom fountain pen nib design and manufacture




					flexiblenib.com


----------

